# [Lordaeron] Levelstop-Gilde "Orden des wahren Wissens" sucht



## Verdrana (4. Dezember 2016)

Seid gegrüsst Reisender,

 

heute möchten wir euch die Levelstop-Gemeinschaft "Orden des wahren Wissens" auf dem Server Lordaeron [Allianz] vorstellen.

Die Gemeinschaft wurde Ende 2015 ins Leben gerufen und umfasst aktuell *30 Accounts. Aktuell bestreiten wir erfolgreich den Wrath of the Lichking-Content auf Stufe 80, suchen dafür jedoch noch begeisterte und motivierte Spieler die Spass am spielen haben und sich dem Projekt anschließen möchten. 

 

Ein kleiner Umriss:

Wir sind eine familiäre Gemeinschaft die Spass am spielen hat und mit viel Herzblut und Zeit nochmal die Möglichkeit bietet den "alten Content" zu erleben. Wie oben erwähnt befindet sich unser aktueller Stopp auf Stufe 80 wo wir seit knapp 2 Monate questen, Instanzen besuchen und demnächst auch raiden werden. Zuvor haben wir erfolgreich alle Classic-Instanzen und Raids durchgespielt.

 

Wir werden noch länger im aktuellen Content verweilen. Im Moment spielen wir als Gilde die offenen heroischen Instanzen frei um uns für kommende höhere Aufgaben, wie z.B. Naxxramas, auszurüsten. Es ist natürlich jedem selbst überlassen ob er lieber noch eine Weile auf einer niedrigeren Stufe verweilen möchte um verpasste Optionen nachzuholen oder sich mit uns auf kommende Heroics und Raids vorzubereiten.

Damit wir eine faire Lootverteilung erreichen, haben wir uns für das Main vor Twink-Prinzip entschieden.

Wir bieten ausserdem Kurzweil, eine verrückte Chaotentruppe und eine Menge Spass.

 

Wir suchen motivierte und begeisterte Spieler die den Spass am spielen nicht verloren haben und auch die nötige Zeit mitbringen. Jedwedes Alter ist gern gesehen, solang er sich zu Verhalten weiß und unsere Regeln gelesen und akzeptiert hat.

Wir suchen keine "gogo´ler", Epixxfarmer die nur aufs lila Bling-Bling aus sind, geschweige denn Hardcore-Raider. Raids sind bei uns nur Nebensache, allerdings wollen wir so gut es geht alles was möglich ist, mitnehmen.

 

Ein Paar Vorabinfos möchte ich noch kurz ans Herz legen:

Damit wir euch besser kennenlernen und auch entsprechend Zeit miteinander verbringen und somit das Gemeinschaftsgefühl stärken, nehmen wir nur bis maximal Stufe 50 auf. Wichtig zu wissen ist es, dass wir Erbstücke nur bis maximal 10 Stufen unter unserer Maximalstufe gestatten, im Auktionshaus keine Waffen und Ausrüstungsgestände erstanden werden dürfen (Verkauf natürlich erlaubt) und unser maximales Itemlevel auf 200 festgelegt wird (das Itemlevel der heroischen Instanzen und Rufe-Händler).

 

Jede Klasse ist gerne gesehen. 

 

Falls ihr neugierig geworden seid und/oder euer Interesse geweckt wurde so schaut einfach bei http://wowgilden.net/Orden-des-wahren-Wissens vorbei, dort könnt ihr auch die Gildenregeln durchlesen und eine kleine, aussagekräftige Bewerbung hinterlassen. 

 

Wir freuen uns auf euch gemeinsam nochmal auf Zeitreise zu gehen!

 

Beste Grüße

die Gildenleitung des Ordens


----------

